# Haywire Speedometer and Mass Power Loss.



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/3564-speedometer-spiking-up-120-while-stopped.html


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was driving, when I was near stopped (0-20kph) it just stayed at 0.

Also, when spiking when I was driving the Shift light was coming on (I was like ''They want me to go in 7th gear? :O )


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the low-power (5-10% hp) that you described sounds like the ECM went into "limp-in" mode because 'something' was exceeding emission level outputs.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Another thing odd also, the tempature gauge stayed at the 1/4 mark instead of my usual ''just below'' half mark.

When floored also the fuel consumption didn't reach crazy numbers, as if the car was literaly only allowing my up to 10% of my throttle.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...now, THAT sounds like a failed/stuck *electronic thermostat*, which GM knows about. Time to see a dealership.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's exacly where I'm going tomorrow morning. ''Oh dear GPS, please guide me in the right direction''


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you mentioned that you moved to a new job, but if "time off" is available, I'd call GM via OnStar™ and tell them to "...come get it..." and ride along to the dealership. They can either give you back your "fixed" car, or they can provide a loaner for you to use until they DO fix it.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I just google maps'd the chev dealer, It's actualy just like 3km away.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

landrystephane92 said:


> Well I just google maps'd the chev dealer, It's actualy just like 3km away.


Push it to the dealer...
When I was a kid, I walked 3km uphill BOTH ways to get to school.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

shawn672 said:


> Push it to the dealer...
> When I was a kid, I walked 3km uphill BOTH ways to get to school.


I suppose it's always a possibility. Should I put a leash on it or just stuff it in my backpack? :th_coolio:

In all seriousness, this is total bs.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the video that I took while it was happening.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^
Gotta love it!  :eusa_clap:

With the speedo going crazy, I wonder if the odometer is racking up more miles... er km than it should.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope you figure out the problem with your car. Hopefully its just a part from a bad batch that can easily be replaced and you can have a worry free Cruze after, good thing you had your GPS to use as a speedometer though, I would've had to rely on the traffic around me or simply become a sitting duck =/.

Couldn't help but notice Devil's Den in the background lol; I actually made a Devil's Den/Bangarang mashup (took out the annoying squeak nonsense) that I'm gonna put on the tube once its tweaked .


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...whatever you do, only give the dealership (and GM) a *COPY* of that video...DO NOT give them the *original*...always keep the original in YOUR ownership!

...it's legal evidence of the problem and should they NOT correctly fix the problem, it becomes _prima facia _evidence of WHAT, WHEN, WHERE, and HOW the problem manifested itself.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well ends up it was a bad plug going into the tranny causing all this mess.

I got it back and happy to say I'm cruzin' again.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing that I'm still driving this car and I'm still getting jumps of speedometer occasionally while stopped! :O


----------

